# Gorilla Gardening



## fpconsulting (Apr 11, 2012)

Gorilla Gardening

This type of gardening will come in really handy after a disaster. If your garden is out in the open then you can become a target of people who have no food. One way of solving this is to plant a gorilla garden.

What is Gorilla Gardening?

It is a method of planting so that your food crops are concealed from the public. The best way to do this is to plant in a heavily wooded area where your crops will receive enough sunlight to grow. You’re able to plant almost any food you’d like, but some food will be harder to hide than others. 

Steps to starting a Gorilla Garden

Find a wooded location with good dirt and sun. If you find where you would like to plant, but there isn’t enough sunlight, then it may be necessary to cut down some trees to open up the canopy.
Plant the seeds in a non-traditional manner. Do not plant them in neat little rows where they would be recognizable when they are in the growing/harvesting stages.
Do not till up sections of land where it would be noticeable. It’s best to simply work the dirt in a very small area.

What you can plant?

I have planted vegetables, fruit vines/ bushes, and even fruit trees in many different locations. I find the easiest to hide are cucumbers, peas, beans, okra and other leafy low-to-the-ground plants.

Some tricks

If you plant your runner peas and beans near small trees or vines, then you can train them to grow up the nearby object.
If you have a deer camp or bug-out location, you can try this out by buying some cheap seeds from local stores and see how those do before you plant your Gorilla Garden.
Spread your crops out in larger area. The more spread out, the easier it is for passers-by to think your crops are simply wild plants.
Use fertilizer. I use Miracle Grow, you can use your favorite.

Notes

Your crop yields will not be as much as standard planting styles due to less sunlight.

You can overcome this by planting more seeds and using varieties that are shade tolerant.

So get out and try using these gardening methods. Send us comments and pictures of your Gorilla Garden. 

Get prepared and stay safe.


----------

